# Gaseous Fluid Bottle



## Linda B. (Mar 18, 2004)

I have an interesting bottle embossed "THE ONLY GENUINE DAY SON AND HEWITTS GASEOUS FLUID LONDON"  It appears the DAY SON is two words but it is hard to tell.  Auqa in color, the bottle measures 4 11/16" tall and is full of bubbles.  Is there anyone that can provide any information on this bottle.   THANKS.  The photo shows the bottle darker than it actually is.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi there, interesting looking bottle, it would help a great deal if you could show us the neck/top and the base.  Those parts of the bottle are most instrumental in helping to determine age.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi,
     That is what i say is a very crude made bottle.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 18, 2004)

Crozet86, I agree, that's why I would like to see the lip and base, want to bet it's pontiled?


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Roger, that's the stuff they used after I had my operation so to speak, you know the one that assures you don't father more kids. I'm not sure if it's proper to come out and say it so I won't. But anyway, I think it was that oil you were talking about! lol  I'm having second thoughts about that being a pontil, I guess it's crudeness got the best of me, but we'll see, I hope.


----------

